# Hymer b524 drain points



## CHALKYWALKY (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi. I have recently bought a Hymer B524 which is great. However all the history and hand book is in Zee German. Can somebody assist me and tell me how to drain the fresh water tank without pumping it through?

Much appreciated

Adam


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, There is a drain plug in the bottom of the fresh water tank just pull it out !


Regards, Tom


Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## CHALKYWALKY (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Tom

I have also noticed 2 small knobs next to the main grey water drain lever. Do you know what these do?

ta again

Adam


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

CHALKYWALKY said:


> Thanks Tom
> 
> I have also noticed 2 small knobs next to the main grey water drain lever. Do you know what these do?
> 
> ...


They drain the pipes of the hot and cold water systems.


----------



## CHALKYWALKY (Apr 26, 2009)

Many thanks.

We are on our second trip this weekend so I am sure I will have some more next week

regards

Adam


----------

